#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Вьетнам >  > > >  >  >  Вьетнам. Гора Та-ку. Большая статуя Победоносного.

## Denli

Как вы знаете, я уже третью неделю плавлюсь от жары и безделья во Вьетнаме. Страна здесь исконно буддийская, но корни, видимо, были сильно подрублены, сначала - при колонизации, затем - при социализме. 

Во всяком случае, вьетнамцы в основной своей массе не выглядят религиозными. Впрочем, возможно это лишь так кажется: всему виной языковой барьер. Да, тут вам не Непал: по английски говорят единицы, и с очень странным акцентом. Впрочем, языковой барьер не мешает вьетнамским монашкам клянчить деньги у туристов (до сих пор вспоминаю шкета из одной пагоды: лет десять, по английски - ни бум-бум, а туда же - дай ему денег и все тут...) - кали-юга, что поделаешь?... 

Так или иначе, чтобы не расплавиться окончательно была предпринята поездка к знаменитой большой статуе Будды (49 метров в длину).

Место поклонения находится неподалеку от местечка Phan Thiet (около 30 километров по шоссе в сторону Сайгона). См. гугель.мап.

Посещать реликвию можно пешком (как и было традиционно принято совершать паломничества), а можно в туристическом режиме, на фуникулере - в стиле нью-эйдж.

При выборе второй опции нужно купить билет, и войти на территорий рая на земле. Билетик стоит не дорого - около 100 русских рублей, и включает в себя входную плату и поездку на фуникулере вверх и вниз.

Гламурное посещение самой большой статуи во Вьетнаме начинается с поездки по гламурном электробасе от ворот...
Альбом: Big buddha

 и до станции канатной дороги...
Альбом: Big buddha

... по гламурному парку..
Альбом: Big buddha
Альбом: Big buddha

Далее начинается собственно вознесенье к поднебесью в кабинке вполне современной канатной дороги.
Альбом: Big buddha

На месте поклонения идет активное строительство. Врата пагоды еще не достроены, но уже впечатляют размахом:
Альбом: Big buddha

Ну и дорога к храму. Конечно с обветшалыми ступенями:
Альбом: Big buddha

Храм также, что называется, "under construction":
Альбом: Big buddha

Проходим несколько шагов вверх, и нас встречает Шарипутра... 
Альбом: Big buddha

... в образе великого кормчьего... или великого флагмана:
Альбом: Big buddha

----------


## Denli

А чуть поодаль - матушка Гуань-инь - женская эманация бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары в буддизме восточной и юго-восточной Азии:
Альбом: Big buddha

... в сопровождении будды Шакьямуни...
Альбом: Big buddha

... и еще одного неидентифицированного божества:
Альбом: Big buddha

Альбом: Big buddha

В хорошую погоду отсюда можно полюбоваться видом на море:
Альбом: Big buddha

До цели путешествия - большой статуи Победоносного, остается совсем немного, всего несколько шагов наверх. 
Альбом: Big buddha

Возле статуи есть несколько табличек, которые гласят, что это место поклонения, и лазать на Будду, а так же писать на нем свои имена и прочие нехорошие слова крайне не рекомендуется.

Что впрочем не мешает вьетнамским детям тут-же эти указания нарушать. Ну и ладно: зато видна грандиозность...
Альбом: Big buddha

На этом заметка заканчивается по причине того, что добавить к ней больше нечего. Разве что это:
Альбом: Big buddha

----------

Ersh (27.05.2010), Eternal Jew (27.05.2010), Forsh (01.06.2010), Liza Lyolina (27.05.2010), Olle (27.05.2010), Zom (27.05.2010), Ануруддха (27.05.2010), Вова Л. (12.07.2010), Клим Самгин (28.05.2010), Леонид Ш (29.05.2010)

----------


## Филиппов Алексей

В ноябре 2008 посещал данное место. Очень понравилось и Вьетнам вообще!Следующая цель-Камбоджа!Должно получится.

----------

